# Offshore Venice- Killer tuna trip!



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

<DIV id=post_message_1901702><DIV align=left>Just returning late last night from an overnighter on weds/thurs. Made the decision based on the weather to turn a day trip wednesday into a overnighter. Boy I am glad I did! I had cody and the Invinsible gang once again. Tuna was on the agenda and let me tell you these guys were up to the task. Left wednesday around noon and pushed south arriving at my destination three hours later. Bait was hard to find but would soon make itself easy. I put two baits out and hooked up immediately to a bull dolphin in the 35lb class. Lines out again and a heart breaking miss on a bull in the 50lb class. I really wanted that fish. I made a couple of adjustments and in the process stumbled upon little baby hardtails and made quick work putting 20 or so in the well. With darkness approaching I made one more move south. Deckhand will pinned two little livies on Frenzy 7/0 blue camo circles and let em rip. They lasted about thirty seconds, with the second fish shooting 8ft. in the air with the bait in his mouth! From that point the tuna's were working on the flying fish catapulting themselves into the air. We switched gears and starting throwing Frenzy poppers and the tuna were killing them! I called the game clock at 1:15 a.m. The final count was 15 yellowfin tuna and two bull dolphin. 13 of these fish were from 60- 100lbs with the other two in the 25-35lbs class. One of the things that stuck in my mind was watching bull dolphin in the darkness chasing the poppers with their backs out of the water! Talk about crazy. Anyway, the fishing should continue to be the same with the break in the weather. I received a text from a captain buddy last night about a wahoo blitz yesterday. I have this weekend open as well as a few days next week. Give me a buzz if anyone would like to go. The mild temps and fair winds should be the recipe for a serious wahoo bite. 
Captin William Wall
Pelagic Charters
1.225.454.5365</DIV></DIV>


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Awesome trip!


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Impressive!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Holy Shiot, that Invincible must have some huge fishboxes to store all those YF. How far of a run did you have tomake? Tuna Smackdown fo shur


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. 

Thats a box of fish.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

That's what I call 'good-eatin-size' :bowdown

Evan.


----------



## DWL (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice... Thats a Good fishing trip......


----------

